# heater for crs shrimps lover



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

i just want to know if this heater 100watts that comes from tetra brand 20 gallon aquarium that i bought last week ago is good for the crs shrimps? because i can't adjust the tempreture. or do i need something better heater?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

those are preset to 78f, if you want your crs to breed alot go with a heater that can do 72.5f


----------

